# Collaborative Storytelling Games and RPGs



## Grognardsw (Jan 31, 2021)

Collaborative Story Telling Games?

Are there many readers out there who participate in role playing or story telling games? Dungeons and Dragons is the 800 lb gorilla in the room, but there are dozens of other games that are collaborative story telling games that draw on science fiction literature as their source and inspiration. 

There have been games specific to a particular world or author (e.g. Dune, the Dying Earth, Lankhmar, Starship Troopers, Star Wars, Star Trek, etc.) and broader SF games that draw inspiration from the genre but are their own worlds (e.g. Gamma World, Star Frontiers, Traveler).

As a long time reader, I have explored the games and found them to be fun exercises in creativity that utilize one's genre knowledge, combining story telling, strategy and dice-based chance. 

Are there folks out there who've played these types of games? How was your experience? What did you like most and least about them? What would have made them better?


----------



## Guanazee (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes, I play those types of games. I don't believe the SF ones you listed are all collaborative story telling games though they are based on a story. There's a story element as to why and what you're doing in the game but you don't actually tell your specific story like in DnD style games.

To answer your questions I would have to know which kind you're talking about. Are you only referring to ones where you have to actually tell or play a story/character that are absolutely collaborative?


----------



## Grognardsw (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi Guanazee, yes I suppose Dune and Starship Troopers don’t have RPGs devoted to them, though the others do. On the questions, yes the specifically collaborative games involving characters and storylines.


----------



## Guanazee (Feb 1, 2021)

What I like most is the ability to do pretty much whatever I want. Depending on the DM I can even customize characters, maps, and not even go on a mission/quest if I don't want to. I can die and start a new character in the same game if I get bored.

But what I like least is the inability to do whatever I want. Haha. Some DMs and players don't like it if you'd rather let the goblins overrun that cave and open a business instead. You have to play nice with others to get the most out of a RPG.

Sometimes the rules can be so finicky you feel stuck in the game not knowing how to go about doing what you want. But, if you're more of a free spirit you can just barrel along making up stories. 

My husband and kids love painting minifigs to go along with RPGs.

As for types, I've only play the traditional DnD style and Star Trek. I like sci-fi more than fantasy but the Star Trek was very limited because there is already an established, rigid world system. You're stuck on a ship with a job so less chance to do your own thing. At least the way our DM ran it, it got a bit too much repetitive fighting and not enough exploration.

I think more creative fun and exploration would make the games better, even if you're adding something new to the canon.


----------



## Grognardsw (Feb 1, 2021)

Those are some thoughtful insights. I have similar feelings. I suppose when you enter into a game in an established world, there are natural narrative guard rails.  The general systems like D&D afford more freedom in that sense, where more open sandbox campaigns give players theoretically unlimited options. I too particularly like science fiction. 

I've become involved in play-by-post (PbP) over the web, which amps up the narrative role-playing aspect via writing and offers the complete freedom to do _whatever _one wants. Play is via text (with pictures and maps too.) It provides the flexibility of playing when one wants, ample time for thought and strategy, and has an integrated dice roller. I've recently started a PbP science fiction campaign. Should this be something you'd like to explore, here is some more information:


Spoiler









X Minus One, an anthology science fiction (SF) campaign that could be many things - an exploration of inner and outer space, a pulp fiction satire, a space opera, a retro-future science fiction tale.  The game is inspired by classic SF literature, themes and art, and their modern book and media descendants. 

The game is play-by-post on Unseen Servant forums. Please see X Minus One (science fiction/GW) - The Unseen Servant forums  or I'm happy to provide more detail by PM.

Players will start singly or in pairs in their initial story-line and setting, intertwining to eventually come together as a party. The game is character-driven, role playing is encouraged, and plots will emerge. It is not a dungeon or hex crawl in a different environment. Players can let me know if they have a preferred SF setting in which to start (e.g. dystopian, utopian, past-current-near-or-far future earth, alien world, asteroid, ringworld, spaceship, AI, whatever...) and I can weave it into the overall campaign. 






Character races are wide open, from human to mutant to alien to robot, as are professions. Characters can be heroic or an everyman; regardless of who, something will happen and they’ll be on their way to adventure. Races or profession may drive the world choice or plot. 

The rule set (I'm into story more than rules) is Gamma World 2e, because it's rules-light and close enough to AD&D 1e that anyone can get it. The game is not post-apocalyptic (though there could be such a setting among the others.)  Knowledge of rules isn't necessary per se; I can share relevant charts or pages if one would like.  






The game is open ended by design, driven by player preference, not limited by a mechanic or predetermined setting, and will by story evolve organically into a "party" from the solo and duo beginnings. 






_Where is Your Story?_

A Ringworld





A Floating City





A Dying Planet





Starship





Dystopian City Planet





Robot World





A Generation Ship





Our Earth of today?





_Or a setting from your favorite science fiction stories - Arrakis, Majipoor, Trantor, Pern, Caprica, Coruscant, Mongo, Gallifrey, Barsoom, Thanagar, Cybertron, Annares, or others?_


I'd be happy to converse more on it by the private message here.


----------



## jjcomet (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello;
Collaborative Story Telling Games?  In a way that is why I joined this site.  For I very much enjoy the 800 pound gorilla - first started playing in '79.  Have also played Battle-Tech.  
Through the years of characters I have three books in various stages written about their past experiences and created new adventures for my favorites.   The 1st book is 'done', though now have become a member to help polish the stuff I fell asleep in during English class.   I have gleaned a lot already.  
When I began gamming in a D&D setting where the DM had created his own world - almost - various things fell into place.  And years later when the game came to a abrupt end, I simply could not let those characters and enjoyable setting go without trying my hand at writing.


----------



## Grognardsw (Mar 24, 2021)

That’s great the game provided inspiration to jump-start your own writing.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Mar 24, 2021)

I run some play by post games based on the Ghastly Affair system created by Daniel James Hanley.



			https://engineoforacles.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/ghastly-affair-players-manual-free-pdf.pdf
		


"Romantic Horror" circa 1800, with a variation for the 1960's.

My four games are circa 1800, 1960's, Dark Shadows (1797) and Dark Shadows (1967). 



			Ghastly Affair - Play@YSDC
		




			Groovy Ghastly Affair - Play@YSDC
		




			Ghastly Affair: Dark Shadows (1795 timeline) - Play@YSDC
		




			Groovy Ghastly Affair: Dark Shadows (1967 timeline) - Play@YSDC
		


I run these very rules-light, just some die rolls.  Mostly shared story-telling.


----------



## Grognardsw (Mar 24, 2021)

Those sound intriguing, though I’m not familiar with the Ghastly Affair system. I ran a 20’s CoC that went went on four years before the inevitable.


----------



## jjcomet (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks for the vote of confidence.  Now to try and polish my efforts and see where it goes....


----------



## Judderman (Apr 3, 2021)

If you have an imaginative and positive DM then RPG games can be great fun. I think the discussion with non player characters and deciding where to go is usually better than the combat parts. A bit of humour is welcome. Though of course worth throwing combat in seeing as so much of the rules are around that, and gives some peril.
A long time since I played the occasional D&D but did enjoy it. Also played Vampire: The Masquerade a few times. I found the people I knew running those games tended to take them more seriously. Which works in a way with the dark themes.


----------

